# Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Februar 2006)

Aktuell für die Brandungsangler: Die Schonzeit für die weiblichen Plattfische wurde aufgehoben. Das Mindestmaß von 25 cm für Kliesche und Flunder gibt es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Klaus S. (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Wo hast du das denn her?? Welche Mindestmaße gelten denn jetzt für Klische und Flunder??? Oder sind die auch ganz aufgehoben?? Das wäre ja zum :v


----------



## JunkieXL (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

und das Bundesland wäre auch interessant!?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Moin
das wurde gestern auf der JHV unseres Angelvereins durch Herrn Schlüter vom Kreissportfischerverband Plön bekanntgegeben.

Keine Schonzeiten mehr für weibliche Flunder, Scholle, Stein- und Glattbutt.

Aufhebung der Mindestmaße für Flunder, Kliesche, Wittling und Hering.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Gilt wohl nur für den Plöner See :m 
Wenn es für die Ostsee/Nordsee auch gelten würde dann müßten ja alle Angler eingeweiht werden. Ich kann mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen das es überhaupt kein Mindestmaß für diese Plattfische geben soll. Da hat dein Vorstand wohl etwas falsch rüber gebracht oder du hast ihn falsch verstanden. Oder war das Gespräch nach der JHV und ihr hattet schon reichlich :#2: |supergri ???


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Hallo nochmal |wavey:
ich hatte gerade ein längeres und sehr nettes Gespräch mit Herrn Schlüter. Das mit den Mindestmaßen STIMMT. Es wurde in der neuesten Küstenfischereiordnung so angegeben. Dies gilt jedoch nur für die Schleswig-Holsteinische Küste. Man kann jetzt nur hoffen das jetzt nicht einige Angler gezielt auch auf kleinere Plattfische gehen. Bei sämtlichen Veranstaltungen wird wohl hoffentlich an den alten Mindestmaßen festgehalten. Natürlich überleben die meisten gehakten untermaßigen Platten nicht aber nun können einige "waidgerechte Angler" gezielt auf kleine Platte gehen #q  Ich denke da nur an Travemünde, was da wohl jetzt an untermaßigen Flundern und Klieschen raus geholt wird. Hoffentlich wird das Mindestmaß auf den Traveschein beibehalten. 
Das die Schonzeit für weibliche Platte aufgehoben wurde ist hingegen aus meiner Sicht endlich mal eine gute Änderung da eh kaum einer den Unterschied erkennen kann.

@Andreas Thomsen
SORRY das ich so mißtrauisch war.... :m :m :m


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Moin Bier gab es auch:m 



> Allgemeinverfügung zur
> Zulassung von Ausnahmen nach § 22 Landesverordnung über die
> Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern
> Gl.-Nr.:
> ...


----------



## Rumpelrudi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Die Mindestmasse für speziell diese aufgeführten Fischarten, fand ich persönlich viel zu niedrig um einen Sinn zu ergeben.
Dann ist kein Mindestmass schon besser. In Zukunft werde ich trotzdem nur solche Fische dem Gewässer entnehmen, die einer vernünftigen Verwertung zugeführt werden können.

Ergänzen möchte ich noch, dass nicht alle Platten eingeschlossen sind. Scholle und Steinbutt behalten ihre Schonmaße. Aber, welcher Touri kennt den Unterschied ? 
Diejenigen, die vorher schon als Fischräuber aufgetreten sind, werden nun legalisiert. Damit müssen wir leben und können es auch, weil die Gesamtmenge so gering ist, dass kein ökologisches Ungleichgewicht entstehen könnte.

Für gewerbliche Fischer zählen weiterhin die Mindestmasse, als Schutz vor Gammelfischerei#6


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

muss ich nun ne 10 cm klische töten??
das reicht ja noch nicht einmal für ne mahlzeit meiner katze.
wenn kein schonmaß besteht bin ich ja eigentlich vom gesetzt her gezwungen solch ne kinder in meinen eimer wandern zu lassen.
das ja zum :v


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*



			
				Quappenjäger schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich nun ne 10 cm klische töten??


 
Die waren ja meist eh nicht mehr zu retten. Leider kann jetzt aber gezielt (also mit kleineren Haken) auf die kleinen Platten losgegangen werden. Obwohl, ich glaube kaum das die Angler an den Bestand der Platten viel ändern können. 
Ich sehe schon so einige "Angler" die 20cm Platten Eimerweise vom Priwall schleppen und das auch noch legal #q #q #q


----------



## JunkieXL (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

naja ich nehm eh erst Platten ab 30cm mit sonst ist da ja nix dranne!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Die waren ja meist eh nicht mehr zu retten. Leider kann jetzt aber gezielt (also mit kleineren Haken) auf die kleinen Platten losgegangen werden. Obwohl, ich glaube kaum das die Angler an den Bestand der Platten viel ändern können.
> Ich sehe schon so einige "Angler" die 20cm Platten Eimerweise vom Priwall schleppen und das auch noch legal #q #q #q




Naja wenn das  nicht so breitgetreten wird , wird das so schnell nicht passieren ...
Die Angler um die es geht lesen nur selten solche gesetzesänderungen ...


----------



## esox_105 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*



> Die Angler um die es geht lesen nur selten solche gesetzesänderungen ...


 
Aber der "Buschfunk" verbreitet alles mit rasender Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

stimmt schon oft schlucken die kleinen platten wer weiß wohin.hatte aber auch schon etliche die gut im fischmaul gehakt wurden und man auch schön sehen konnte das sie bei der freilassung wieder davon geschwommen sind.besonders beim natürköderangel ist dieses oft der fall da man die bisse wesentlich schneller bemerkt.ich lasse solch ne fische auf jeden fall wieder frei! ( keine sinnvolle verwertung gegeben! ).#6


----------



## caruso (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe schon so einige "Angler" die 20cm Platten Eimerweise vom Priwall schleppen und das auch noch legal #q #q #q


 
Ich angel zwar nicht oft in Travemünde( vielleicht 5x im Jahr ), doch dass nun eimerweise "untermaßige " Platten dort gefangen werden, ist wohl schon lange her. 
Der Bestand hat auch in der Trave abgenommen.
Ob es nun am Tunnelbau gelegen hat oder daran, dass die Fischer die Mündung mit Netzen zuflastern,#c kein Ahnung.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*



			
				caruso schrieb:
			
		

> Ich langel zwar nicht oft in Travemünde( vielleicht 5x im Jahr ), doch dass nun eimerweise "untermaßige " Platten dort gefangen werden, ist wohl schon lange her.


 
Das letzte Mal als ich dort war ist zwar schon ca. 6 Jahre her aber da wurde zwischen Südermole und Passat-Anleger geangelt und die "tollen Angler" hatten ca. 50-60 Platte auf 2 Eimer verteilt. Von den Platten war keine über 20cm. Ich hab mich dann bisschen Abseits gestellt und die WAPO gerufen. Das WAPO-Boot lag gegenüber auf der Travemünder Seite und es dauerte keine 5 Minuten und sie waren da. Es wurden sogar die Angelruten eingezogen. Was später draus geworden ist, weiß ich nicht.
Ich selber habe dort auch oft genug zig untermaßige Platte an der Angel gehabt. Bin deswegen dort nur noch auf Barsch gegangen.


----------



## Acipenser (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Interpretiere ich das falsch (ich lasse nur die relevanten Stichworte drin):

Küstenfischereiordnung
1. Mindestmaße für Flunder, Hering, Wittling und Kliesche und die
 2. Schonzeiten für weibliche Scholle, weibliche Flunder, Steinbutt und Glattbutt und die
 3. Mindestmaschenöffnungen für die Sprottenfischerei vom 32 mm
 nach §10 KüFO aufgehoben.
Für Erwerbsfischer gelten für die oben genannten Fischarten die Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaschenöffnungen der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 2187/2005

Ich finde keinen Bezug zur Sportfischerei. Es wird auf die Erwerbsfischerei eingegangen (...gelten...die Mindestmaße...). Ist vielleicht der Nebenerwebsfischer gemeint? Was hat der Sportfischer mit der Mindestmaschenöffnung bei der Sprottenfischerei zu tun?

Schönen Gruß von fern der Küste

Acipenser


----------



## Rumpelrudi (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Die Mindestmasse und Schonzeiten werden länderspezifisch angeordnet und zählen für alle, die mit dem Bundesfischereischein fischen dürfen. Angeln ist eine Art zu fischen und fällt somit auch darunter.
Es sind Mindeststandards, die von Fischereipächtern(Angelvereine) nicht unterschritten werden dürfen.
In vielen Bundesländern werden diese Standards von der unteren Fischereibehörde festgelegt. In Schleswig - Holstein gibt es nur die obere Fischereibehörde.
Diese Regeln haben für Niedersachsen,Bremen,Hamburg und Meck-Pomm keine Wirkung. Ausgenommen, die EU-Regeln.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*



			
				Quappenjäger schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich nun ne 10 cm klische töten??
> das reicht ja noch nicht einmal für ne mahlzeit meiner katze.
> wenn kein schonmaß besteht bin ich ja eigentlich vom gesetzt her gezwungen solch ne kinder in meinen eimer wandern zu lassen.
> das ja zum :v


 
Hi Quappenjäger,

habe gerade mit dem ALR Kiel, Herr Martin Franz telefoniert und mich noch einmal abgesichert. 

Die Veröffentlichung von Andreas ist hargenau so richtig.#6 

Herr Franz teillte mir mit, das wir gerne so weiter angeln können, wie wir es vorher auch gemacht haben.  Du kannst also Fische, die Dir zu klein sind wieder zurück setzen. Das ALR mußte die KüfO allerdings an die EU-Richtlinien anpassen und hat die Allgemeinverfügung bis zum 31.12.2006 befristet, da sich bei der EU auch ständig etwas ändert.

Er teilte mir informativ weiter mit, das das ALR gerade dabei ist für 2007 eine komplett überarbeitete KüfO zu erstellen. Sie soll wohl erheblich verschlankt werden. Dies steht im direkten Zusammenhang mit der Verwaltungsreform. D.h. in den Bereichen, wo bis jetzt kein Regelungsbedarf bestand, wird es wohl für die Zukunft keine Regelung mehr geben. Sprich: Abschaffung von einigen Paragraphen.|licht 

Gruß Dorschgreifer#h


----------



## Pixelschreck (1. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Moin moin!
Mich betrifft es ja nicht direckt da ich Mc Pomm angel aber da wurden wohl die Verordnungen an die Handlungsweise einiger Angler angepasst. Wenn ich mir das so anschaue auf den Brücken und an der Küste... .Seit dem Touristen keinen Fischereischein mehr brauchen ist auch hier das Chaos los.
Egal bei dem bischen Fisch in der Ostsee kann ja ruhig alles weggefangen werden was schwimmt. Die Fische haben ja selber schuld, warum schwimmen sie auch gerade da wo gefischt wird.

Petri Dank!
Jens


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Sicherlich hast Du Recht.
Es war von den Mindestmassen aber bisher so, dass sich die Längen zum Osten hin immer weiter verringerten. Durch die EU - Erweiterung spart man sich kostspielige Überprüfungen bei den Plattfischmassen.
Wie war es denn vorher bei Flundern?
Dänemark 25,5cm
Deutsche Ostseeküste 25cm
Trave und Schlei 20cm
Gew.Fischer westl.Ostsee 23cm
Mittlere Ostsee 20cm
Östliche Ostsee 13cm

Ein kleiner Fisch, in D gefangen, durfte also problemlos im Osten auf den Markt gebracht werden.


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Und was wurde als Grund für diesen Schwachsinn genannt? Wer laichvolle Platten mitnimmt, der wird wenig Fleisch vorfinden ...... Was soll also der Sinn dieser Sache sein? Ist die Ostsee überfüllt mit Platten ????? :m:m:m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Dadurch, dass das Schleppnetzfischen auf Aal und auch das Anlanden selbiger verboten worden ist, geht der Gesetzgeber davon aus, dass die Platten nicht mehr gefährdet sind.
Ausserdem dürfen keine Netze mehr geschlossen an Bord gezogen werden, wenn nicht mindestens 80% "Zielfische" vorhanden sind. Das bedeutet tatsächlich auch eine Beschränkung der Muschel- und wahllosen Küstenfischerei mit Schleppnetzen.
Als Ausgleich dürfen jetzt Platte und Wittlinge in Dosen verpackt werden.


----------



## me_fo (4. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Was soll man dazu sagen #d 

Jetzt wird das legalisiert, was in den letzten Jahren verboten war!
Wer aber mit Leib und Seele Angler ist und war, der wird die alten Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten beibehalten! Wer nicht, der hat in der Vergangenheit auch schon Raubbau betrieben#q 

Nur wir Angler (mit Wurm und Haken) werden keine Bestände gefährden, auch wenn wir so manche Sternstunde haben und ein paar mehr Fische fangen als normal!!!
Erst wenn es sich industriell nicht mehr lohnt eine Fischart zu fangen, dann kann diese sich vielleicht irgendwann erholen!!!

Die EU wird es schon regeln, nur zum welchem Vorteil...???


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

28.02.2006 
Schleswig-Holstein
Mindestmaße für Flundern, 
Hering, Wittling und Kliesche aufgehoben!
Für Angler sind die Mindestmaße für Flundern, Hering, Wittling und Kliesche aufgehoben worden. Außerdem gelten für die Sportfischerei keine Schonzeiten für weibliche Scholle , weibliche Flunder , Steinbutt und Glattbutt.
Diese Allgemeinverfügung wurde der Redaktion vom Leiter der oberen Fischereibehörde am 28.02.2006 telefonisch bestätigt und gilt vorerst bis zum 31.12.2006.

Der genaue Wortlaut: 
Allgemeinverfügung zur Zulassung von Ausnahmen nach § 22 Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in Küstengewässern
Fundstelle :
Bekanntmachung des Amtes für ländliche Räume Kiel, als obere Fischereibehörde vom 03.02.2006 - 6/63 - 7501.20.02
Aufgrund des § 22 Abs. 3 der Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in Küstengewässern ( KüFO ) vom 23. Juni 1999 ( GVOBI. Schl.-H. 1999,S.206 ), zuletzt geändert durch Landesverordnung zur Änderung der Schleswig - Holsteinischen Küstenfischereiordnung von  10. Februar 2005 ( GVOBI. Schl.- H. 2005.S.125 ) werden in Schleswig-Holsteinischen Küstengewässern der Ostsee die 
1. Mindestmaße für Flundern , Hering , Wittling und Kliesche und die
2. Schonzeiten für weibliche Scholle , weibliche Flunder , Steinbutt und Glattbutt nach § 2 KüFO und die 
3. Mindestmaschenöffnungen für die Sprottenfischerei von 32 mm nach § 10 KüFO  aufgehoben .
Für Erwerbsfischer gelten für die oben genannten Fischarten die Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaschenöffnungen der Verordnung ( EG ) Nr . 52 / 2006 des Rates vom 22.12.2005. 
Diese Allgemeinverfügung ist gültig bis zum 31.12. 2006.

Quelle: www.blinker.de


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (9. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Moin Dennis

sach ich doch, schaust Du mein Posting Nr. 7#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Jau Ändy. Wollte nur damit sagen, dass es auch in der BLINKER steht :m:q


----------



## Klaus S. (9. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Auch der DMV hat es bekommen. Dadurch wirde diese bescheuerte Allgemeinverfügung auch nicht besser.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Stimme ich Klaus zu.

Lasst euch nicht von der Maschengröße der Netze auf falsche Gedanken leiten. Lediglich dieses bestimmte Netzmaß ist aufgehoben. Das bedeutet, dass die Sprotten und Heringe mit 16er Maschenweiten gefangen werden dürfen.
Für den Erhalt des Dorschbestandes eine zwingende Notwendigkeit, die nach einem Jahr bestimmt wieder aufgehoben wird.

Die Moral von der Geschichte : Wir Angler haben in den letzten Jahren viel zu wenig Flundern, Klieschen, Heringe und Wittlinge gefangen.


----------



## Seekater (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Keine Schonzeit für weibliche Platte*

Dass der Fischbestand zurückgeht- interessiert die Wirtschaft nicht die Bohne...#q
  Es sind leider globale Prozesse die nicht so einfach zu steuern sind... Die Fischezüchtung für den Landesbedarf muss gefördert werden!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------

